# When NDTV sued a Blogger & Barkha Dutt got screwed !!!!!!!!



## mehra.rakesh (Feb 17, 2009)

Apparently some fella C Kunte wrote a post in his blog titled "Shoddy Journalism" about the stupidly stupid indian journalists who covered every movement of the anti terrorists LIVE on TV  ...He specially mentioned Ms.Barkha Dutt (famous for her penchant for theatrics) in his post and mentioned a few instances where she violated ethics of journalism as well as of humaneness... This irked Barkha Dutt so much so that she tried to gag him by suing him for defamation . but isn't NDTV always trying to shout at the rooftops proclaiming their right to free speech ... Who Cares Anyways ?? In his blog *ckunte.com/ he was forced to tender an unconditional apology ....It was alleged by no less than very senior army officials that her coverage gave away the positions on the Indian side .. 

many famous indian journalists in the past have criticized the whole blogging culture .. and have demanded that these blogs be regulated and censored ... do these sh!theads think that they are living in 1970's or what ??


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 17, 2009)

Disgusting.
Kudos to C. Kunte. Albeit, it was his 'majboori' to take-down the post.


----------



## Pat (Feb 17, 2009)

Read about this few days back. Gotta say we have to be careful, who knows thinkdigit might be the next target of NDTV


----------



## stellarbpo (Feb 17, 2009)

Barkha Dutt is very deserving person.She has got marvelleous  capabilities within her.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 17, 2009)

She deserved the criticism. One must use journalism to HELP people, not HARM them.


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2009)

^^She is ambitious spoil


----------



## red_devil (Feb 17, 2009)

...wonder how Barkha Dutt got screwed !! [the thread title says so] i dont see her getting screwed...its only the guy who spoke the truth got screwed !


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 17, 2009)

bharka married a kashmiri muslim...ndtv is one channel that shows all news reg indo-pakistan more after 26/11 in much tensed manner....

but i agree to the blogger sayin that she was partially responsible for causing delay in the terrorist operation...actually it was ur police mistake to allow media in places where operations are goin...


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 17, 2009)

o_0


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 18, 2009)

This thread title is misleading


----------



## Pat (Feb 18, 2009)

^^ Its not completely false though! Barkha has received a lot of negative publicity after this incident. Its all around. Check out the various facebook communities, for example.


----------



## din (Feb 18, 2009)

Yah, saw the news in Goobi's blog and also in another friends blog. Its sad her / NDTV foolish act cost lives


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Feb 18, 2009)

n6300 said:


> ...wonder how Barkha Dutt got screwed !! [the thread title says so] i dont see her getting screwed...its only the guy who spoke the truth got screwed !



Ms.Dutt is among the famous few of 24/7 television ,, and we admire her for her courage for reporting from the war front in kargil.... 

But her coverage during the mumbai incident was frowned upon by many people and media agencies for being too emotional rather than factual (journos are supposed to give unbiased and unopinionated coverage said many media watchdogs),, 
Her reporting was trumped only by the so called reporters from star news who were actually interviewing a man who got shot !!!!!!!!!!!!
The government already has a regulation for coverage of such incidents ,, but she didn't care a heck for it ... although this kind of SHODDY JOURNALISM isn't new for her.. She asked a army general to fire a artillery gun for the camera but the gun exploded killing three people ,, and the general was suspended from service ... 
Somewhere i even saw a counter showing how many people died coz of her !!!!!!!

Nothing ticks off the common people (specially the bloggers)than trampling upon their rights of speech ....If NDTV hadn't sued him,,, the world wud probably have been a better place for Ms.Dutt now !!!!!!


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 19, 2009)

I have always said that NDTV is one channel which does either Parachute Journalism or Gotcha journalism... Here is the proof for you. 

Seriously Indians do not realize that journalism is serious business.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 19, 2009)

+1

These days, the only source where you get real news, though it may be local, is your local press, which only 1-2% of you may be reading. Mainstream journalism is a money mint.


----------



## iMav (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh well apparently the title is quite right to an extent.


----------



## dips_view (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey What the hell is this? r u all anti NDTV?? or dont read the posts. Someone like *"GOPI_VBBOY"* writes in his post "BARAKHA DUTT MARRIED A KASHMIRI MUSLIM".
what wrong in it????
its her personal matter dont connect it with her profession.
Anyone says anything " someone clapping on it"
JUST FOLLOW THE WHOLE THING THEN COMMENT ON IT

Check this link *ckunte.com


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2009)

^^did anyone make a ruckus of that ? We simply ignored ir and resumed ontopic.

Dont try to escalate that thing !


----------



## dips_view (Feb 19, 2009)

i dont try corner the whole thing.BUT u need 2 follow my link. what is that?? anyone trying to be famous in a fortnight by just create a BREAKING NEWS. who is C.KUNTE??


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 19, 2009)

The question here is not Barkha Dutt or NDTV, the question here are the double standards of mainstream media. C Kunte might be a nobody yet he has the same rights as Barkha Dutt. Remember, Ms. Dutt draws her freedom from the same Freedom of Expression as Mr. Kunte. There is no selection or choice where just because you work for media means that you get special  freedom of expression. 

NDTV/BD have shown double standards and in doing so she has brought herself to a new low. Does she think that Freedom of Expression is only for her?

*www.desipundit.com/2009/01/28/blogger-silenced-by-ndtv/
*blog.amruthaupendran.com/?p=406
*retributions.nationalinterest.in/ndtvs-assault-on-free-speech/
And particularly this one
*retributions.nationalinterest.in/ndtvs-assault-on-free-speech/
And this one too:
*signal.nationalinterest.in/archives/madhu/173


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Feb 27, 2009)

dips_view said:


> Hey What the hell is this? r u all anti NDTV?? or dont read the posts. Someone like *"GOPI_VBBOY"* writes in his post "BARAKHA DUTT MARRIED A KASHMIRI MUSLIM".
> what wrong in it????
> its her personal matter dont connect it with her profession.
> Anyone says anything " someone clapping on it"
> ...



Hi Barkha ... r u like scouting the web for someone u can sue again ..... and one more thing u suck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

By some remote chance if u r not Barkha dutt ,,u my friend have a gr8 career ahead of u...apply here  www.NDTV.com ................


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 28, 2009)

I would do her.................NOT.


----------

